# Notebook aufrüsten?!



## DerSitzRiese (30. Oktober 2007)

*Notebook aufrüsten?!*

Ich habe mir von nen Kumpel nen "alten" Laptop fürn nen schmalen Taler ergattert. Leider hat er keine Bedienungsanleitungen mehr zu dem Schleppi.
Es handel sich um ein *Gericom Ego 1560 XL*.
Die groben Eckdaten sind mir zwar bekannt, doch weiß ich nicht ob und wie er aufrüstbar ist.
*Intel Centrino 1,5 Ghz*

*15" XGA*

512 MB Ram

ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 mit 64 MB

60 GB Festplatte

DVD+- RW Brenner

3x USB 2.0

TV-Out über S-Video

Lan 10/100 und Modem V.90

Line-Out und Mic-In

1x PCMCIA Typ II

4 in 1 Cardreader

Wlan​
Hat da einer von Euch Erfahrung. Auch mit anderen Laptops? Wo bekommt man alte Bedienungsanleitungen her? Auf der Homepage von Gericom bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

Mfg

Der SitzRiese


----------



## Klutten (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Notebook aufrüsten?!*

Festplatte und Brenner sind auf jeden Fall austauschbar. Normalerweise auch der Arbeitsspeicher, wenn er nicht gerade fest auf dem Board verdrahtet ist. Und das ist bei Notebooks dieses Herstellers nicht unmöglich ist.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Notebook aufrüsten?!*

es gibt auf jedenfall speicher für das teil zu kaufen http://www.notebook-speicher.de/show.cgi?ID=ger10091.htm&SNO=93238691

nur leider sieht man nicht genau um welchen Typ es sich handelt (Auch sind diese hier sehr teuer, wie ich finde).

Der Arbeitsspeicher ist auch der Teil der mich am meisten stört.


----------

